
React 16.x Roadmap - sophiebits
https://reactjs.org/blog/2018/11/27/react-16-roadmap.html
======
Liron
I'm happy about this roadmap and thankful to everything the React team has
done.

I would love if MobX's computed-value expressions would become more natively
integrated into React (or better yet into JavaScript itself). As a quickfix,
it would be great if it were possible to use MobX with decorator syntax in
create-react-app without ejecting, because MobX without decorator syntax gets
a bit unwieldy.

------
lioeters
I wonder if I'm the only one feeling that React is moving further away from
its original conceptual simplicity and elegance - so much so that I'm not
excited (or motivated) to keep up with these new features. I've already put in
the time to figure out an optimal (for me) full-stack setup using only its
core features, so don't feel the need for context, hooks or suspense. I can
understand that these might not be possible as extensions or middlewares
outside of the core library, but the added complexity is something I'm not
interesting in chasing. Sadly the ship has sailed, so I suppose I have to
accept that I'll slowly lose touch with the latest in React development
trends.

Edit: Reason might be the way forward.
[https://reasonml.github.io/](https://reasonml.github.io/)

~~~
sophiebits
This is definitely something we try to be aware of as we make changes. The
elegant simplicity is what drew most of us to React in the first place.

However we have found over the years that following that simple model leads to
more complicated application code and some problems are hard to solve. So
we're trying to address them. React itself is getting a little more
complicated, but our hope is that it makes your apps overall simpler and with
fewer quirks to learn to make a full-featured app.

